# Tall boots for muscular calves?



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum
nice to meet you


----------



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you and it's nice to meet you too!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry I don't have any advice for boots 
I need to find a pair of comfortable boots cause I have a hammer toe


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the best way to go about this would be to go to a tack store that carries boots like you're looking for and start trying them on. most of the stores will help you find what will fit you best and probably order ones for you should they not have something in stock that fits.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Treadstone makes a great tall boot that suits that calf, tried 18 brands on my daughter before finding a pair that fit...and treadstones are now golden for us. (13 yr old daughter, but built like an adult)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you cakemom


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

You are very welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

